# Kindle DX Announced



## Seb

I'm too poor for this, but I'll live vicariously through those who aren't.

Amazon Debuts $489 Kindle DX - WSJ.com

Noticed that this one will handle PDFs.


----------



## LawrenceU

I still prefer paper and ink.


----------



## Seb

LawrenceU said:


> I still prefer paper and ink.



Me too, but that per book price sure makes the Kindle tempting.


----------



## fredtgreco

I had been thinking about a regular Kindle. Hmm.


----------



## fredtgreco

Seb said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer paper and ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but that per book price sure makes the Kindle tempting.
Click to expand...


Where do you see the price per book?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I would really like a Kindle or even a Sony Reader. I do prefer reading from a book but I can see the benefit of having one of these for many .pdf articles and books I have bookmarked to read and for cheap electronic books to purchase. It's not top of my list but it is getting closer!


----------



## Ivan

fredtgreco said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer paper and ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but that per book price sure makes the Kindle tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see the price per book?
Click to expand...


Here's a link that gives examples of what is offered and at what price...you'll find it at the bottom of the page.

Amazon.com: Kindle DX: Amazon's 9.7" Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation): Kindle Store

-----Added 5/6/2009 at 01:12:56 EST-----

I'm getting close to pulling the trigger too...but not yet.


----------



## CDM

fredtgreco said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer paper and ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but that per book price sure makes the Kindle tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see the price per book?
Click to expand...


Each book's page ususally has a "Kindle Price" if available. I thought prices depended upon the publisher.


----------



## Seb

fredtgreco said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer paper and ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but that per book price sure makes the Kindle tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see the price per book?
Click to expand...


From: here

*
More than 275,000 Books*

Our vision is to have every book ever printed, in every language, available on Kindle. The Kindle Store currently has more than 275,000 titles and we are adding more every day. Whether you prefer biographies, classics, investment guides, thrillers, or sci-fi, thousands of your favorite books are available. The Kindle Store offers 107 of 112 books currently found on the New York Times® Best Seller list. *New York Times Best Sellers and most new releases are $9.99, and you'll find many books for less.*

It really depends on the specific book itself, but from what I've seen the Kindle version of a book is a LOT cheaper than the printed version, and you can have it in a few minutes rather than days.

Not to mention all of the PDF books you can d/l to it.


----------



## Ivan

WOW! Hot thread!


----------



## Theognome

So when are they gonna introduce a 'Speak and Spell' version? I'd be all over that.

Theognome


----------



## NaphtaliPress

From a publisher's viewpoint, the question is will Amazon carry PDF versions of books and also insure DRM? PDFs on their own are not secure enough in my opinion which is why I don't do ebooks to a large degree.


----------



## Scottish Lass

NaphtaliPress said:


> From a publisher's viewpoint, the question is will Amazon carry PDF versions of books and also insure DRM? PDFs on their own are not secure enough in my opinion which is why I don't do ebooks to a large degree.



Okay, I'm not sure I understood most of that, and since I'm considering a Kindle (kind of, sort of), I'd like to understand what you just said and the implications.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

DRM; Digital Rights Management. I've not found any delivery system I'm satisfied protects the book from simply being copied and passed around.


----------



## DMcFadden

My wife (NOT a techie) loves the Sony Reader I got her last year. She uses it all the time (after swearing that she HATES to read off a computer screen). Evidently, the contrast features are very much like reading a paper and ink book.


----------



## Scottish Lass

NaphtaliPress said:


> DRM; Digital Rights Management. I've not found any delivery system I'm satisfied protects the book from simply being copied and passed around.



Okay, I'm admittedly slow at this--protects the book from the author's perspective or from the customer's perspective?


----------



## Seb

Scottish Lass said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> DRM; Digital Rights Management. I've not found any delivery system I'm satisfied protects the book from simply being copied and passed around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm admittedly slow at this--protects the book from the author's perspective or from the customer's perspective?
Click to expand...


DRM helps keep copyrighted materials such as ebooks, cds, dvds, video games, etc from being illegally copied and shared/sold.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

From the author's / publisher's who expect their wares to fetch a price and not copied and spread around for free.


----------



## VictorBravo

Scottish Lass said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> DRM; Digital Rights Management. I've not found any delivery system I'm satisfied protects the book from simply being copied and passed around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm admittedly slow at this--protects the book from the author's perspective or from the customer's perspective?
Click to expand...


From the author/publisher's perspective.

Here is the scenario. I write a book, I spend 1600 hours writing it and then hire an editor and publisher to put it together into an attractive package. They do so with the hopes of being paid for their time, I hope to be paid for my time.

So, let's say we put it into a pdf format to sell on the internet. Some enterprising fellow takes the pdf, copies it and maybe strips off the security encoding, and emails it to all his friends. Then someone posts it on the internet for download. Great, now everyone has a copy of my work, and I haven't been paid. It would discourage me and the publisher from trying that again.

It's the major dilemna of our era with regard to published works, either in music or whatever medium.


----------



## LawrenceU

Seb said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> DRM; Digital Rights Management. I've not found any delivery system I'm satisfied protects the book from simply being copied and passed around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm admittedly slow at this--protects the book from the author's perspective or from the customer's perspective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DRM helps keep copyrighted materials such as ebooks, cds, dvds, video games, etc from being illegally copied and shared/sold.
Click to expand...


It is *supposed* to. Anything can be hacked, and copy write infringements on digital books (and other media) are routine.


----------



## Wannabee

LawrenceU said:


> I still prefer paper and ink.



Lawrence, when I visited Greg last month he showed me his. Apparently he received it as a gift and said, "I found out I can't live without it." It uses an "electronic ink" that reads just like paper. It really is amazing and easy on the eyes. Apparently you can read 25% faster on paper than on a computer. But with Kindle you read it like a paper. There's no back-light. In fact, you can't read it without light source (they sell an attachable light). And once it puts the "ink" on the page it doesn't use electricity except to "print" the next page, so your batteries last a long time. 

When I talked to a friend at Logos I mentioned how much easier it is to read a book, as a opposed to electronic format. He understood, but obviously a book isn't searchable and Logos is great for that. Recently I asked him about having the ability to transfer information between Logos and the Kindle, allowing Logos customers to keep using their books on Kindle without having to repurchase them. He said that the technology wasn't an issue. But copyright laws are not allowing them to do it currently. Perhaps that will change. If it does, then perhaps I'll have to figure out a way to come up with the clams.

For now, I'm sold on Kindle. But the cost isn't something I can live with at the moment.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Oooo, I love the fact that this version natively reads PDF's.

Joe: With respect to Logos works, you could do a "as you need it" kind of Kindle read. What I currently do sometimes is copy and paste sections I need to study from Logos and print them to paper so I can study them away from my computer. If you copy and paste to .doc then you would be able to convert to your Kindle for reading.


----------



## LawrenceU

Wannabee said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer paper and ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence, when I visited Greg last month he showed me his. Apparently he received it as a gift and said, "I found out I can't live without it." It uses an "electronic ink" that reads just like paper. It really is amazing and easy on the eyes. Apparently you can read 25% faster on paper than on a computer. But with Kindle you read it like a paper. There's no back-light. In fact, you can't read it without light source (they sell an attachable light). And once it puts the "ink" on the page it doesn't use electricity except to "print" the next page, so your batteries last a long time.
> 
> When I talked to a friend at Logos I mentioned how much easier it is to read a book, as a opposed to electronic format. He understood, but obviously a book isn't searchable and Logos is great for that. Recently I asked him about having the ability to transfer information between Logos and the Kindle, allowing Logos customers to keep using their books on Kindle without having to repurchase them. He said that the technology wasn't an issue. But copyright laws are not allowing them to do it currently. Perhaps that will change. If it does, then perhaps I'll have to figure out a way to come up with the clams.
> 
> For now, I'm sold on Kindle. But the cost isn't something I can live with at the moment.
Click to expand...


That is interesting, Joe. I wasn't aware that you are not looking at a lit screen.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

LawrenceU said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer paper and ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence, when I visited Greg last month he showed me his. Apparently he received it as a gift and said, "I found out I can't live without it." It uses an "electronic ink" that reads just like paper. It really is amazing and easy on the eyes. Apparently you can read 25% faster on paper than on a computer. But with Kindle you read it like a paper. There's no back-light. In fact, you can't read it without light source (they sell an attachable light). And once it puts the "ink" on the page it doesn't use electricity except to "print" the next page, so your batteries last a long time.
> 
> When I talked to a friend at Logos I mentioned how much easier it is to read a book, as a opposed to electronic format. He understood, but obviously a book isn't searchable and Logos is great for that. Recently I asked him about having the ability to transfer information between Logos and the Kindle, allowing Logos customers to keep using their books on Kindle without having to repurchase them. He said that the technology wasn't an issue. But copyright laws are not allowing them to do it currently. Perhaps that will change. If it does, then perhaps I'll have to figure out a way to come up with the clams.
> 
> For now, I'm sold on Kindle. But the cost isn't something I can live with at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is interesting, Joe. I wasn't aware that you are not looking at a lit screen.
Click to expand...


[bible]Prov 18:17[/bible]



The electronic ink is the reason why this device is so popular. A lot of people that never thought they would read on anything but paper have used this thing and loved it. I hate reading lengthy works from the computer and I've sort of been waiting for the 2nd and 3rd gens of this Kindle to come out so I can finally take the plunge.


----------



## OPC'n

I love my Kindle 2. I don't think I would want something bigger than it. It really is worth the money!!


----------



## LawrenceU

> Proverbs 18:17
> 
> 17 The one who states his case first seems right,
> until the other comes and examines him. (ESV)





But, does it smell like a book? Can they replicate that wonderful tactile feel? That swathing of the senses with the aroma of old volumes, long smoked pipes, and leather? There are things that are important, you know.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

LawrenceU said:


> Proverbs 18:17
> 
> 17 The one who states his case first seems right,
> until the other comes and examines him. (ESV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, does it smell like a book? Can they replicate that wonderful tactile feel? That swathing of the senses with the aroma of old volumes, long smoked pipes, and leather? There are things that are important, you know.
Click to expand...


My problem right now is that I have books piled up all over the floor and have to buy another bookcase for all of them. Maybe you could buy some "old book" freshener and spray it on a Kindle.

Personally, I'd love to have all the books I want to read in electronic format in Logos (so I could find them when I needed to reference something) and in a format I could read (like paper) when I want to sit and study or read for pleasure.

My car has two crates in the back with my textbooks, bibles and other reading material I want accessible. When I go to the gym I have to make sure I have the right books with me and then I also have to make sure I bring my book clip with me to hold the pages open. I'd love to just have the Kindle and clean out the back of my car but I doubt most of the books I'll want are in the format I need them.


----------



## LawrenceU

All kidding aside, since reading the 'ink' issue. I may have to take a look at one if my ship ever pulls alongside the pier. I have books all over the place. And, I have dozens of boxes of them in storage. I could fill a modest sized library. I also am constantly lugging two briefcases everywhere so that I can keep my current work handy. I use Logos on my Mac and love it for its powerful search engine, but I can't spend hours on a computer screen doing serious reading. Perhaps the Kindle would help spare my shoulders.


----------



## fredtgreco

Has anyone here used the Kindle DX? I am very seriously thinking of getting either it or the second generation. What are the major differences?


----------



## Wayne

A few months ago I came across this article online, "Three Arguments against the Kindle" [http://www.inhabitatiodei.com/2009/04/23/three-arguments-against-the-kindle/], linked from Jake Belder's blog, café de soirée

To sum up the article:

Argument one: The Kindle destroys the trace of the author. 
Argument two: the Kindle destroys the community of readers which books engender. 
Argument three: the Kindle denies the call to deep, meditative reflection. 

Whaddaya think? Talk among yourselves...


----------



## fredtgreco

And here I am thinking that the Kindel DX would be great to put the Commissioner's Handbook on for GA!


----------



## Archlute

Does the Kindle allow for electronic highlighting and marginal notes? That would be a great advantage for those who mark their books up a bit in study.


----------



## VictorBravo

Wayne said:


> A few months ago I came across this article online, "Three Arguments against the Kindle" [http://www.inhabitatiodei.com/2009/04/23/three-arguments-against-the-kindle/], linked from Jake Belder's blog, café de soirée
> 
> To sum up the article:
> 
> Argument one: The Kindle destroys the trace of the author.
> Argument two: the Kindle destroys the community of readers which books engender.
> Argument three: the Kindle denies the call to deep, meditative reflection.
> 
> Whaddaya think? Talk among yourselves...



That link only went to a page not found message for me, but I found the article here: Three Arguments against the Kindle | Inhabitatio Dei

My general reaction to the argument is "bah." But the last line might persuade Fred:



> The Kindle is the devil.


 Except the guy misspelled it, it should be "debil."

The destruction of the trace of the author argument relies upon the binding and cover of the original book. A reprint would do the same sort of "destruction." Not too compelling.

The community of readers argument seems kind of thin. Sure, I lend out books occasionally, but only those I don't expect to see again. I could just as easily buy my friend a Kindle copy as give a book away. BTW, doesn't the guy understand that once you purchase the Kindle book, it is yours to keep? He seems to think that it only allows one reading. People could, and probably will, do some Kindle swapping if they are too cheap to buy an edition for themselves.

The deep meditative reflection argument seems pretty shallow too. I've seen a Kindle--the page looks like paper. I've had deep meditative reflection studying printed pages from an internet site while sitting on a bus. I don't see how the device changes anything.

I freely admit that I'm a curmudgeon. I like old books. I'm not the least tempted by the latest gadget. But I do think the Kindle balances out as a good thing. Calling it the devil, even in jesting hyperbole, strikes me as a misplaced shot--futile in its choice of target and its effect--and kind of derivative at that. They said cars and TVs were of the devil and look at how effective that was.

Actually, my main reservation about buying a Kindle is simply the fact that I have a lot of actual books I have yet to finish reading. The Scot in me won't let me buy anything else until I make a dent in that pile.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Wayne said:


> A few months ago I came across this article online, \"Three Arguments against the Kindle\" [http://www.inhabitatiodei.com/2009/04/23/three-arguments-against-the-kindle/], linked from Jake Belder's blog, café de soirée
> 
> To sum up the article:
> 
> Argument one: The Kindle destroys the trace of the author.
> Argument two: the Kindle destroys the community of readers which books engender.
> Argument three: the Kindle denies the call to deep, meditative reflection.
> 
> Whaddaya think? Talk among yourselves...



It's for all those reasons that I think binded books are the debil and prefer scrolls:

[video=youtube;LRBIVRwvUeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRBIVRwvUeE[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis

fredtgreco said:


> Has anyone here used the Kindle DX? I am very seriously thinking of getting either it or the second generation. What are the major differences?



The big advantage is size and native handling of PDF's. I won't even consider a Kindle 2 because I want that PDF support if I drop the $.



Archlute said:


> Does the Kindle allow for electronic highlighting and marginal notes? That would be a great advantage for those who mark their books up a bit in study.



Yes to both.


----------



## fredtgreco

OK. Took the plunge. I will report back. (Praying that it will come before I leave for Orlando!)


----------



## ReformedDave

Have had my Kindle since April. Love it!


----------



## Sven

Whenever people come to my place, they are always amazed at my 1500 volume library. If all those volumes were on a little kindle sitting on my desk, no one would care. While you guys are reading your kindle, I'll be sitting in front of my bookshelves with a smug look on my face.


----------



## Jen

If only, if only... I'd love to have one (especially now that it reads PDFs), but am not a big fan of proprietary DRMed formats, so it's staying off of my wishlist for now (not to mention the prohibitive price point when on a student's budget).


----------



## VictorBravo

Sven said:


> Whenever people come to my place, they are always amazed at my 1500 volume library. If all those volumes were on a little kindle sitting on my desk, no one would care. While you guys are reading your kindle, I'll be sitting in front of my bookshelves with a smug look on my face.



Yeah, but if you ever have to move, I imagine the Kindle guy would be hard pressed to keep from looking a tad smug. 

But I have to admit, I'd take a library like that, especially if it had a fireplace and a nice coffee table with real coffee on it. I haven't counted the volumes we have, but they are in various rooms on shelfs of all sorts of sizes and shapes. My favorite collection right now are the Puritan works I've found online, printed out double sided, and bound in recycled deposition folders. Nobody so far has been impressed, but they read well and I don't worry too much about spills or stains.


----------



## Sven

victorbravo said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever people come to my place, they are always amazed at my 1500 volume library. If all those volumes were on a little kindle sitting on my desk, no one would care. While you guys are reading your kindle, I'll be sitting in front of my bookshelves with a smug look on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but if you ever have to move, I imagine the Kindle guy would be hard pressed to keep from looking a tad smug.
> 
> But I have to admit, I'd take a library like that, especially if it had a fireplace and a nice coffee table with real coffee on it. I haven't counted the volumes we have, but they are in various rooms on shelfs of all sorts of sizes and shapes. My favorite collection right now are the Puritan works I've found online, printed out double sided, and bound in recycled deposition folders. Nobody so far has been impressed, but they read well and I don't worry too much about spills or stains.
Click to expand...



I've moved several times with them, and I still wear the smug look. They are a burden worth bearing. The best part about moving is unpacking all the books and thinking about how I'm going to arrange them this time around. You cannot convince me that a Kindle is better.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I really wouldn't much envy a large library. I have quite few volumes and, given the number of times I move, I don't like having to find places for books. I cannot sit in front of a computer screen for lengths of time reading long texts and I also do a lot of reading on the road or while working out. Both put wear and tear on my books. Also, because I need to have those texts with me, I end up with a couple of crates of books in the back of my car.

I'll frankly be happy to have something like this device that has all my volumes, where I can easily pull up what I need, and avoid all the clutter.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero

I'm saving for the Kindle DX, but I don't see it as 'better' than books - just good in different ways. Good for travel, especially. I won't be getting rid of my books, but I just don't have the space for any more, and much as I love the smell and feel of real books, they don't help my dust allergy much . And there are so many classics available for free or for just a few dollars.

Other things I really like about the Kindle DX - you can download the 1st chapter of any book for free before you buy it. And it comes with an unabridged dictionary and you can select any word in any book you're reading and the definition will come up at the bottom of the page. 

So I'm not buying any new books right now...really tough to hold off, especially with all the good suggestions on the PB . My wish list is getting a bit out of control.


----------



## Pilgrim72

So, if I download a PDF of a book off Google Books will it read it?


----------



## Confessor

Semper Fidelis said:


> Archlute said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Kindle allow for electronic highlighting and marginal notes? That would be a great advantage for those who mark their books up a bit in study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to both.
Click to expand...


This sold me.


----------



## fredtgreco

Mine is supposed to be delivered this evening. I am excited about the native PDF support. I plan on scanning the relevant portions of my commentaries on Philippians and taking "all of them" on vacation with me. (No lugging of books!!)


----------



## Confessor

So just to clarify: there _is_ space in which to write notes on the pages, correct? And I would be able to save the notes I write for reviewing them later?


----------



## CredoFidoSpero

Confessor said:


> So just to clarify: there _is_ space in which to write notes on the pages, correct? And I would be able to save the notes I write for reviewing them later?



From the Amazon website:



> Bookmarks and Annotations
> 
> By using the QWERTY keyboard, you can add annotations to text, just like you might write in the margins of a book. And because it is digital, you can edit, delete, and export your notes. Using the new 5-way controller, you can highlight and clip key passages and bookmark pages for future use. You'll never need to bookmark your last place in the book, because Kindle remembers for you and always opens to the last page you read.



I believe your notes are saved on the Kindle, and you can also export them to your computer, but I would also be interested in hearing from anyone who has actually used these functions. (as I said...still saving up... )


----------



## Confessor

This rules! I'm gonna hafta save some money though.

Are there any differences between the different Kindles besides their physical size and information capacity (and cost)?


----------



## rbcbob

LawrenceU said:


> I still prefer paper and ink.



You might find this interesting, a re-review of kindly by Challies!
The Perfect Technology :: books, reading :: A Reformed, Christian Blog


----------



## Semper Fidelis

rbcbob said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer paper and ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this interesting, a re-review of kindly by Challies!
> The Perfect Technology :: books, reading :: A Reformed, Christian Blog
Click to expand...


From a fellow that doesn't get out much if his library is always within 6 feet of him...


----------



## OPC'n

Confessor said:


> This rules! I'm gonna hafta save some money though.
> 
> Are there any differences between the different Kindles besides their physical size and information capacity (and cost)?



I think the Kindle 2 is best but you might want to download PDF's


----------

